# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Gallery for Mantellidae >  golden and blue legged mantella

## s6t6nic6l

hi. here is my album of my mantella
please note that this is not a breeding program hence the co-habitation with no egg pulling.

Mantella Frogs In Madagascan Viv Slideshow by s6t6nic6l | Photobucket

thanks for looking

nic

----------


## s6t6nic6l

GOLDEN MANTELLA (Mantella aurantiaca)

----------


## s6t6nic6l

BLUE LEGGED MANTELLA (Mantella expectata):

----------


## s6t6nic6l

this is the home to the frogs and will give you a perspective of where they get to with the shots taken of them in here

----------


## Lynn

Thank you...... for sharing your lovely photos.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

a quick video clip of a M. EXPECTATA on the large canopy branch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILgGQ-fmSQ

----------

